# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Kom wel klaar maar zonder het fijne gevoel

## gls

kom wel klaar maar zonder het fijne gevoel

----------


## sietske763

kan je er iets meer over vertellen, zodat we miss. wat voor je kunnen betekenen
gr

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Gls,

Net zoals Sietske hierboven mij aangeeft, heb je wat meer informatie bij ons? 

Bijvoorbeeld of je de laatste tijd een bepaalde ziekte (soa) / medicijnen of iets dergelijks gehad hebt? Sinds wanneer je dit probleem hebt, wat bijvoorbeeld je leeftijd is (bij jonge mensen zijn dit soort dingen vreemder dan bij oudere mensen) etc etc. Hoop dat je wat antwoorden voor ons hebt zodat wij je wat verder op weg kunnen helpen.

Mochten er nou helemaal geen veranderingen geweest zijn, en mocht je je veel zorgen maken kun je ook altijd contact opnemen met de huisarts, dit soort dingen zijn écht niet vreemd voor ze! En wie weet kunnen ze je daar wel goed helpen met jouw probleem.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## tunecab

Zo lezend op deze site en wat zoekend naar antwoorden op een vraag die mij ook bezighoudt las ik ook de post van Gls. De antwoorden van Sietske en Sylvia eveneens.
Als ik er even op mag ingaan het volgende. Ik heb zelf ook hetgeen Gls beschrijft.
Ik heb zelf geen partner dus komt het bij mij aan op masturberen wanneer het gaat om seksuele bevrediging.
De opwinding zowel geestelijk als lichamelijk is er wel, maar ejaculeren en de spierspanningen die er zijn wanneer het sperma eruit komt is er niet.
Je voelt op een gegeven moment wel dat het sperma 'komt'. Maar eigenlijk voel je ook wel dat de spanningsopbouw er nog moet komen of er gewoon niet is.
Een en ander is wellicht wat plastisch omschreven, maar verwoord denk ik het beste mijn gevoel.

Soms probeer toch het ejaculeren uit te stellen, omdat je toch dat orgasme wil. Dus ejaculeren en het bijbehorende spanning- en onstspanningsgevoel in je bekkenbodemspieren. Weet niet of het uitstellen van ejaculatie wijs idee is, maar je probeert.

Ikzelf merk dat ik niet altijd ontspannen ben, spannen en ontspannen van bekkenbodemspieren. (lichamelijk) omdat je dat gevoel van orgasme zo graag wil.

Over medicijnen gesproken, ingaand op de reactie van Sylvia. Ik neem af en toe of voor een zeer korte periode wel eens een oxazepam, 10mg. En mijn leeftijd is 40.

Hopenlijk komt er een antwoord los op deze manier.

Groetjes
Tune

----------

